

Ask HN: What benefits did you get from being featured on the HN front page? - AndriusSutas

Share with us what benefits did you get from being featured on the HN front page? (e.g. 10x increase in traffic, 50% increase in signups compared to the baseline, a new strategic deal...). I think it would interesting to see the statistics behind something that majority of submitters seek to experience here.<p>Thanks!
======
minimaxir
The benefits from getting front page of HN are insignificant 99.9% of the
time.

If your startup goes viral and it appears on HN, it's likely that appearing on
HN is not the causal effect.

~~~
AndriusSutas
Interesting! I know many people who view HN as a path towards viral. Any
specific examples from your experience?

